# Fully Electric Mini van DRAG CAR



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The idea of a van body as an amusing top to a fast car isn't new, but maybe it never gets old. My favourite is probably the Renault Espace F1, but there are also the Ford Transit Supervans, and others.

In this forum, there's the _Tesla powered Mercedes Vito_, which runs on Corvette chassis components (but Viper bits could work, too). A more obvious chassis choice (aside from the Chrysler brand connection) for anyone using a Tesla drive unit (motor and transaxle) is to use the complete rear subframe and suspension of the Tesla.

While the van body has excessive frontal area, at least there's lots of room for the battery.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

DadPOOL said:


> Follow me because this is going to be something your not going to believe. I dont know exactly how or what exactly we are going to end up with but i promise its going to change the way EVERYONE thinks about electric cars and drag racing and maybe just maybe i can hurt some feelings on the way doing it. lol so what am i cooking up in my head. well the title kinda gives that shit away dont it lol. well yeah an electric minivan that i can drag race and try to compete in semi professional races. im dead set on this. how ever i am a tech but my skills are no where near what everyone on here and your experience is so i need some help. i need to know what motors i should by if i expect to run the times im trying to run. also any suspension help is greatly appreciated as well.
> 
> so this is my vision. i want to drag race a dodge caravan from like the 80s or something that sits on a viper suspension and frame. i know the difficulty but i think its very much worth it. and i know someone is going to say why a mini van and not a real viper. how bad does it suck to lose a race to electric cars. then add the burn of getting beat by a mini van. i got ur attention lol so yeah mini van on top of a viper frame and suspension. i want to push the limits on how fast i can go. this is a project and i dont plan on it being done in a year. however when i do finish i want this car to be something feared. so any input would be great. i think the biggest and hardest part is going to be motors and axles that wont break under the load.


Lonestar EV Performance is in Texas, give us a shout if you want to chat.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Just so you know: John and his company has built crazy fast electric vehicles


----------



## dwinfiel (Jul 22, 2018)

I love the sound of this, ultimate troll car! However I do hope you have deep pockets... ask me how I know how


----------

